# علامات الحب: كيف تعرف انك واقع في الحب



## mrmr120 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*كل من يقع في حالة حب يمكنه ان يتعرف على اشارات ذلك الحب بعد ان يحس بها على جلده، وفي اعماق أحاسيسه، ولكن يبقى لديه نوع من الشك،... هل فعلا هذا هو الحب...؟ 

فكيف يمكن للمرء ان يتأكد من حقيقة احاسيسه؟

عندما تشعر بإحساس غريب وعميق ودافئ تجاه هذا الشخص

عندما تنظر او تتذكر هذا الشخص يزداد خفقان قلبك . 

عندما تشعر باضطرابات داخليه واحساس ممتع غير موصوف

عندما لا تشعر بالوقت .. عندما تستمتع بأحلام اليقظة .. 

عندما تفكر بذلك الإنسان قبل التفكير بذاتك

عندما تنظر إليه نظرة طاهرة بعيده عن أي غرائز دونيه أو نزوات شهوانية 

عندما تشعر انك أخف وزنا من الهواء واكثر عمقا من المحيط وأقوى من الجبال وانقى من البياض 

عندما تشعر ان ذاتك العاطفيه مشبعه تماما 

عندما تنظر الى أي جنس وترى انهم كلهم سواسية سوى من تحب حينما تبكي عند الفراق وتعيش من على امل لقاء ثاني 

حين ترى او تسمع اوتشم أي شىء جميل ويقفز الى ذهنك من تحب 

حينما تبكي .. .وتبكي… وتبكي وحيدا وبعيدا عند فقده وتبقى طول عمرك على ذكراه فلا تستطيع ان تكرهه او تبعده او تنساه 

حين تعيش حياة الآخرين وانت سجين عالمك من الحزن والبكاء والشقاء 

عندما تتوارى .. وتتوارى حزينا صغيرا كسيرا 

اذا كانت هذه الجمل تنطبق عليك فانت حتماً مصاب بمرض الحب 

فاعرف انك قد أحببت بصدق!!* 

*منقووووووووووول*​


----------



## ميريت (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ليه الفضايح دي بقا
ليه يعني
 ميرسي يا مرموره علي فضايحك الجنان دي​


> *حينما تبكي .. .وتبكي… وتبكي وحيدا وبعيدا عند فقده وتبقى طول عمرك على ذكراه فلا تستطيع ان تكرهه او تبعده او تنساه
> 
> حين تعيش حياة الآخرين وانت سجين عالمك من الحزن والبكاء والشقاء
> 
> عندما تتوارى .. وتتوارى حزينا صغيرا كسيرا *


 

شكرا يا مرموره


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*عجبتني كلمة "مرض الحب" 

شكرا يا مرمر عالموضوع الجميل...*


----------



## sparrow (25 ديسمبر 2006)

اذا كانت هذه الجمل تنطبق عليك فانت حتماً مصاب بمرض الحب

هو فعلا مرض
شكرا مرمر علي الموضوع


----------



## ميريت (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ماهو فعلا مرض
علي راي الاغنيه الي بتقول
الحب بهدله
بس للاسف ملوش علاج
هوب تطوب وتبقا مش عارف تخرج


----------



## mrmr120 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههه
مرسى اوى اوى اوى 
ياشباب على ردودكم وتعليقتكم التحفة دى
ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## tina_tina (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*طيب مين الدكتور اللى يقدر يداوى المرض ده*

*الكلام روعة يا مرمر*


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*عندما لا تشعر بالوقت .. عندما تستمتع بأحلام اليقظة .. 

عندما تفكر بذلك الإنسان قبل التفكير بذاتك

عندما تنظر إليه نظرة طاهرة بعيده عن أي غرائز دونيه أو نزوات شهوانية *

ولما تبقى اي واحدة في الدنيا وحشة ومستحيل تنفعك او ترتبط بيها غيرها 
ولما تبقى اي حاجة حلوة معاك عايز تشاركها فيها 
او عايز تديهالها 
لما تبقى كل طموحاتك وكل حاجة نفسك فيها علشان هي تتمتع بالنجاح معاك 
لما تبقى ملهوف وقلبك هايقف علشانها 
شكرا يامرمر موضوع جميل


----------



## Bino (26 ديسمبر 2006)

يااااااااااااااااااه يا مرمر
منا وقعت و اللى حصل حصل
عقبالك انت يا قمر متوقع انت كمان فى حالة حب شديده متفوقش منها ابدا


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 ديسمبر 2006)

abanoub_sedrak قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااه يا مرمر
> منا وقعت و اللى حصل حصل
> عقبالك انت يا قمر متوقع انت كمان فى حالة حب شديده متفوقش منها ابدا


 
ماتتكلمش عن حبك كانة تفاخر ياابانوب  
وتحكية في اللي رايح واللي جاي


----------



## minakahf (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*مينااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

*عندما تنظر إليه نظرة طاهرة بعيده عن أي غرائز دونيه أو نزوات شهوانية *



*عندما تشعر انك أخف وزنا من الهواء واكثر عمقا من المحيط وأقوى من الجبال وانقى من البياض *​ 

*عندما تشعر ان ذاتك العاطفيه مشبعه تماما *

*عندما تنظر الى أي جنس وترى انهم كلهم سواسية سوى من تحب حينما تبكي عند الفراق وتعيش من على امل لقاء ثاني *​ 
*حين ترى او تسمع اوتشم أي شىء جميل ويقفز الى ذهنك من تحب *​ 
*حينما تبكي .. .وتبكي… وتبكي وحيدا وبعيدا عند فقده وتبقى طول عمرك على ذكراه فلا تستطيع ان تكرهه او تبعده او تنساه *​ 
*حين تعيش حياة الآخرين وانت سجين عالمك من الحزن والبكاء والشقاء *​ 
*عندما تتوارى .. وتتوارى حزينا صغيرا كسيرا *
*ميرسى اوى يا مرمر *​ 
*كلامك كلو صحيح و حقيقى بيحصل *​


​


----------



## Bino (26 ديسمبر 2006)

هو انا حكتلك قبل كده يا رامى ؟؟؟
بعدين حتى لو حتكلك سيبنى يا عم احكى .. عايز أفضفض


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 ديسمبر 2006)

abanoub_sedrak قال:


> هو انا حكتلك قبل كده يا رامى ؟؟؟
> بعدين حتى لو حتكلك سيبنى يا عم احكى .. عايز أفضفض


 
مش دة قصدي ياابانوب 
ولو عايز تفتتفض اكيد هاسمعك 
بس مش على صفحات اي حد يقدر يشوفها حتى لو هي


----------



## mrmr120 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

فضفض يعم 
خلينا نسمع 
احكى حكايتك ياابانوب عادى 
متتكسفش ​


----------



## جاسى (27 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوعك جميل عجبتنى اوى مصاب ديه واضح انك لذيذه زى تعبيراتك يا مارمورا


----------



## Bino (28 ديسمبر 2006)

لا يا مرمر خلاص انا زعلت
وووواااااااااء وووواااااااااااء وااااااااااء


----------



## mrmr120 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*مرسى اوى اوى اوى ليكم كلكم *
*ويا ابانوب تزعل لية *
*احكى ياشيخ*​


----------



## K A T Y (2 يناير 2007)

جميل جدا يا مرمر 

بس عايزة اضيف كمان حاجة

لما تعدي من تحت بيتها كل يوم علي امل انك تشوفها يبقي انت غرقت واللي كان كان


----------



## mrmr120 (2 يناير 2007)

K A T Y قال:


> جميل جدا يا مرمر
> 
> بس عايزة اضيف كمان حاجة
> 
> لما تعدي من تحت بيتها كل يوم علي امل انك تشوفها يبقي انت غرقت واللي كان كان


 

*فعلا ياكاتى *
*وعجبتنى اوى على امل دى *
*يبقى فعلا غرقت والى كان كان*
*مرسى ياقمر*​


----------



## +++حنين+++ (2 يناير 2007)

*حينما تبكي .. .وتبكي… وتبكي وحيدا وبعيدا عند فقده وتبقى طول عمرك على ذكراه فلا تستطيع ان تكرهه او تبعده او تنساه 

حين تعيش حياة الآخرين وانت سجين عالمك من الحزن والبكاء والشقاء 
موضوعاتك كلها جميله يا مرمر بجد
+++ حنين +++*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مارس 2009)

*علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*

*علامات الحب



كيف تعرف انك واقع في حالة حب ؟


كل من يقع في حالة حب يمكنه ان يتعرف على اشارات ذلك الحب 



بعد ان يحس بها على جلده، وفي أعماق أحاسيسه، ولكن يبقى لديه نوع 

من الشك،... هل فعلا هذا هو الحب...؟

فكيف يمكن للمرء ان يتأكد من حقيقة أحاسيسه؟


عندما تشعر بإحساس غريب وعميق ودافئ تجاه هذا الشخص

عندما تنظر او تتذكر هذا الشخص يزداد خفقان قلبك . 



عندما تشعر باضطرابات داخليه واحساس ممتع غير موصوف

عندما لا تشعر بالوقت .. عندما تستمتع بأحلام اليقظة .. 

عندما تفكر بذلك الإنسان قبل التفكير بذاتك




عندما تنظر إليه نظرة طاهرة بعيده عن أي غرائز دونيه أو نزوات شهوانية 

عندما تشعر انك أخف وزنا من الهواء واكثر عمقا من المحيط وأقوى من الجبال وانقى من البياض 

عندما تشعر ان ذاتك العاطفية مشبعه تماما 




عندما تنظر الى أي جنس وترى انهم كلهم سواسية سوى من تحب

حينما تبكي عند الفراق وتعيش من على امل لقاء ثاني 

حين ترى او تسمع اوتشم أي شىء جميل ويقفز الى ذهنك من تحب 




حينما تبكي .. .وتبكي… وتبكي وحيدا وبعيدا عند فقده

وتبقى طول عمرك على ذكراه فلا تستطيع ان تكرهه او تبعده او تنساه 

حين تعيش حياة الآخرين وانت سجين عالمك من الحزن والبكاء والشقاء 

عندما تتوارى .. وتتوارى حزينا صغيرا كسيرا 


اذا كانت هذه الجمل تنطبق عليك فانت حتماً مصاب بحالة الحب 


فاعرف انك قد أحببت بصدق!!

30:30:30:

ملطوووووووووووش 30:*​


----------



## zezza (15 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*

شكرا مرمر على الكلام الحلو ده 

الحب هو انقى  احساس الواحد ممكن يحس بيه 

شكرا كتير يا قمر ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*

*كلام جميل جدا

تسلم ايديكي مرمر

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## eriny roro (15 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*

حلوة قوى الاحاسيس الجميلة دى
ربنامعاكى دايما​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*

الله على الكلام الجميل يا مرموره
تسلم ايدك


----------



## kalimooo (16 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*


جميل يا مرمر

شكرااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*

موضوع جميل اووووى يا مرمر

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*

*موضوع جميل يامرمر
تسلم ايدك ياعسل ​*


----------



## sony_33 (16 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*

صدقى ولا حاجة زى دى انطبقت على
هههههههههههههههه
 يا ريت تشوفلنا حاجة تانية يمكن
شكرا يا مرمر على الموضوع الهام جدا جدا ​


----------



## SALVATION (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*

_



عندما تفكر بذلك الإنسان قبل التفكير بذاتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميلة كلمات موضوعك مرمر
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## losivertheprince (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*

*سلام المسيح
ولولوى لولولوللولوى انا بحبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب والعياذ بالله *​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*



> *حينما تبكي عند الفراق وتعيش من على امل لقاء ثاني *


 
*ميرسى يا مرمر موضوع جميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Rosetta (18 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*

*مرسي يا مرمر
عقباااااااااااااااال عند الكل ​*


----------



## جيلان (23 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*

*اييه يا بت الكلام الجامد ده
لا يابت رومانسية 30:
ميرسى يا باشااا *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*



zezza قال:


> شكرا مرمر على الكلام الحلو ده
> 
> الحب هو انقى  احساس الواحد ممكن يحس بيه
> 
> شكرا كتير يا قمر ربنا يبارك حياتك



ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*



mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا
> 
> تسلم ايديكي مرمر
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*



ميرسى لمرورك ياكوكو ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*



eriny roro قال:


> حلوة قوى الاحاسيس الجميلة دى
> ربنامعاكى دايما​



ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*



swety koky girl قال:


> الله على الكلام الجميل يا مرموره
> تسلم ايدك



اااااى خدعة ياكوكى 30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*



كليمو قال:


> جميل يا مرمر
> 
> شكرااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



ميرسى لمرورك ياكليمووو ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اووووى يا مرمر
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسى لمرورك ياكوكو ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*



bent el3dra قال:


> *موضوع جميل يامرمر
> تسلم ايدك ياعسل ​*



ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*



sony_33 قال:


> صدقى ولا حاجة زى دى انطبقت على
> هههههههههههههههه
> يا ريت تشوفلنا حاجة تانية يمكن
> شكرا يا مرمر على الموضوع الهام جدا جدا ​



ههههههههههه

يبقى أكيد أكيد العيب فى المصرى يا سونى :t30:

حاضر نشوف عشان خاطرك 30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> جميلة كلمات موضوعك مرمر
> تسلم ايدك
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_



ميرسى لمرورك ياتونى ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> ولولوى لولولوللولوى انا بحبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب والعياذ بالله *​



هههههههههههه

لوسيفرررررررر باشا حمدلله على السلامة 

ايه ده أنت بيعلموك الزغاريط فى الجيش ولا ايه :t9:

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ميرسى يا مرمر موضوع جميل*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*



red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي يا مرمر
> عقباااااااااااااااال عند الكل ​*



ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: علامات الحب....كيف تعرف أنك تحب ؟*



جيلان قال:


> *اييه يا بت الكلام الجامد ده
> لا يابت رومانسية 30:
> ميرسى يا باشااا *



اه شفتى يا جيجى 

الرومانسية بتشر منى يابت :11azy:

تاخدى شوية :hlp:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 مارس 2009)

*دلائل لتعرف انك وقعت في الحب*

*كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟؟

علامات الحب



كل من يقع في حالة حب يمكنه ان يتعرف على اشارات ذلك الحب 

بعد ان يحس بها على جلده، وفي أعماق أحاسيسه، ولكن يبقى لديه نوع 

من الشك،... هل فعلا هذا هو الحب...؟


فكيف يمكن للمرء ان يتأكد من حقيقة أحاسيسه؟


عندما تشعر بإحساس غريب وعميق ودافئ تجاه هذا الشخص



عندما تنظر او تتذكر هذا الشخص يزداد خفقان قلبك 

عندما تشعر باضطرابات داخليه واحساس ممتع غير موصوف

عندما لا تشعر بالوقت .. عندما تستمتع بأحلام اليقظة

عندما تفكر بذلك الإنسان قبل التفكير بذاتك




عندما تنظر إليه نظرة طاهرة بعيده عن أي غرائز دونيه أو نزوات شهوانية 

عندما تشعر انك أخف وزنا من الهواء واكثر عمقا من المحيط وأقوى من الجبال وانقى من البياض 

عندما تشعر ان ذاتك العاطفية مشبعه تماما 


عندما تنظر الى أي جنس وترى انهم كلهم سواسية سوى من تحب

حينما تبكي عند الفراق وتعيش من على امل لقاء ثاني 

حين ترى او تسمع اوتشم أي شىء جميل ويقفز الى ذهنك من تحب 



حينما تبكي .. .وتبكي… وتبكي وحيدا وبعيدا عند فقده

وتبقى طول عمرك على ذكراه فلا تستطيع ان تكرهه او تبعده او تنساه 

حين تعيش حياة الآخرين وانت سجين عالمك من الحزن والبكاء والشقاء 

عندما تتوارى .. وتتوارى حزينا صغيرا كسيرا 


اذا كانت هذه الجمل تنطبق عليك فانت حتماً مصاب بحالة الحب 


فاعرف انك قد أحببت بصدق 
__________________


منقول



​*


----------



## god love 2011 (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: دلائل لتعرف انك وقعت في الحب*

_موضوع جميل جدا بجد
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما_​


----------



## kalimooo (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: دلائل لتعرف انك وقعت في الحب*



جميل جداااا يا راجعة

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: دلائل لتعرف انك وقعت في الحب*

موضوع جميل يا رجعا ليسوع 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: دلائل لتعرف انك وقعت في الحب*



سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> _موضوع جميل جدا بجد
> تسلم ايدك
> وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
> ويفرح قلبك دايما_​



*مرسي يا سيمون يا قمر
نورتيني يا جميلة

سلام الرب معك​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: دلائل لتعرف انك وقعت في الحب*

*موضوع جميل  اختى شكرا ليكى​*


----------



## Fadie (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: دلائل لتعرف انك وقعت في الحب*

برنارد شو قال جملة جميلة زمان: تعرف انك عاشق حينما تتصرف ضد مصلحتك الشخصية!


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: دلائل لتعرف انك وقعت في الحب*

*كلام جميل جدااااا

شكرا ليكي راجعا ليسوع

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: دلائل لتعرف انك وقعت في الحب*



كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا راجعة
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*مرسي علي المشاركة الحلوة يا كليمو​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: دلائل لتعرف انك وقعت في الحب*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا رجعا ليسوع
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...



*مرسي يا كوكو
دام لنا مرورك وتواصلك يا باشا

سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: دلائل لتعرف انك وقعت في الحب*

ايه الجمال ده
بجد موضوووع رائع
ايه يابنتي الجمال ده



بس انا محستش بالحاجات دي
يبقي المشكلة منك بقي
مش مني

ربنا يعوض تعبك ويباررك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: دلائل لتعرف انك وقعت في الحب*



bishoragheb قال:


> ايه الجمال ده
> بجد موضوووع رائع
> ايه يابنتي الجمال ده
> 
> ...



*المشكلة مني ازاي يعني
المشكلة اما فيك او في الانسانة اللي انت بتحبها  
انا مالي انا !!!!!!!!!

بص يا بيشو انت تقوم تغسل شعرك بشامبو  كويس وكل حاجة هتبقي تمام​*


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: دلائل لتعرف انك وقعت في الحب*



> عندما لا تشعر بالوقت .. عندما تستمتع بأحلام اليقظة​




جميله جدا استاذتى راجعا 

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: دلائل لتعرف انك وقعت في الحب*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *موضوع جميل  اختى شكرا ليكى​*



*مرسي يا مرمر 
نورتي يا قمر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

